

Ask HN: In 4 years, is iOS going to be called iOS 10? - redial

Speaking of project names, and considering the yearly cycle of iOS development, do you think they'll call it iOS 10?. What is going to happen to OS X in 4 years?
======
caffeinewriter
They'll probably have some shiny new schnazzy razzle-dazzle name under which
to sue numerous other people for including a single letter in front of their
product name.

------
aj
Probably iOS X...

I'm curious, why this question? How does the project name matter?

